
MOSAiC polar expedition - oedmarap
https://earther.gizmodo.com/beneath-the-arctics-sea-ice-robots-are-illuminating-a-1841449187
======
Ididntdothis
Such a mission would be an excellent candidate for testing aN autonomous
vehicle that can be used for an exploration of frozen moons like Europa or
Enceladus.

